# Netbeans: JFS Startseite umbenennen



## Misfit (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Schritte mit Netbeans, Tomcat + JSF und habe da gleich ein erstes Problem:
Wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle und JSF als Framework auswähle, wird automatisch eine erste Seite erstellt, die welcomeJSF.jsp heißt. Wenn ich diese Seite nun umbenenne, bekomme ich beim Starten der Anwendung von Tomcat eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Seite mit dem alten Namen (natürlich) nicht gefunden wurde.
Wo muss ich den Namen den sonst noch ändern, damit das ganze funktioniert?

Gruß,
Misfit


----------



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

In der web.xml.

Hier: <welcome-file-list>


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

> Wo muss ich den Namen den sonst noch ändern, damit das ganze funktioniert?


Überall da wo er vorkommt.

Suche doch mal.


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der web.xml.
> 
> Hier: <welcome-file-list>



Danke!


----------

